

How to Save the World by Taking Back Control of Our Data (2003) - dredmorbius
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2003/pulpit_20031002_000787.html

======
dredmorbius
PBS's Robert X. Cringely from 2003.

In particular:

"Today's news is that a cypherpunk nightmare is upon us. Information is not
power after all: Old-fashioned power is power. If you aren't big industry or
government, you have very little power. Once they've hacked the electronic
voting system, you'll have no power at all."

